# Getting into dye sub (2 questions)



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm currently in the process of buying a DTG printer, but I figure since a lot of my clients request performance wear I should look at dye sub options. 

My questions: 

1. Which dye sub printer brand & inks would you recommend, and which company would you recommend buying them from?

2. In the meantime, which company would you recommend buying dye sub prints from? 

Thanks always,
Felix


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Felix

I print for folks everyday. I can help you.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Conde & Costal Business Supplies have nice start up packages. Stay with the Artanium or SubliJet to begin with and once you've got it down you can try the no-name brands...


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I,ve been with Cobrainks from day one and without tempting fate absolutely no problems


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

debz1959 said:


> Conde & Costal Business Supplies have nice start up packages. Stay with the Artanium or SubliJet to begin with and once you've got it down you can try the no-name brands...



The customer service at both of these companies is top-notch. I actually feel like they appreciate every last dollar I spend with them. You cannot go wrong with either company. Conde, might get a slight edge on price, but not always. As for printer, I use the heck out of my Ricoh. It sits in a hot flea market storage and has been non stop for almost two years now.


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

2nd the cobraink.!!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You need a printer that you can get bulk ink for. Epsons work great for sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> You need a printer that you can get bulk ink for. Epsons work great for sublimation.


 
Ditto. The Sawgrass patent will expire in just over 2 years now. To change the inks in a Ricoh will mean a complete flush, and that is only if parties outside of Sawgrass will support the Ricoh at all once the patent is expired.

3rd parties beyond Sawgrass support Epsons now and more will be coming on board.

We will also see the Brother printers being supported.

Don't get sucked into locking in your business on a Ricoh platform.


----------



## ddante (Aug 2, 2011)

Epson & Sawgrass 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app - ddante


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Epson and High Temp ink.


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am not in the t-shirt industry, I am actually in the cheerleading industry and i make cheerleading bows. The new big trend in allstar cheerleading is subliminated cheer uniforms (pictures attached)









I am looking into dye sub printers for cheer bows. I have a few questions. 

For cheer bows, I use spandex/nylon fabrics. Will these types of fabrics work for dye sub?
Here is a link to a fabric i used with the info:
Spandex World Inc. spandex fabric, lycra stretch fabric

Also, I am just starting out and have just heard about dye sub. It all a little confusing to me. What is a good, inexpensive printer for dye sub. My bows are 3" in width and around 32" in length, so im not sure if i need a printer that would fit that length or not. Also attached is a picture of some examples of sublimated cheer bows i have found. (Credit to Glam Bows)









Thanks for all your help!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Dye sub requires 100% polyester fabric to work. I have heard that there a couple of other fabrics that accept dye sub ink, but I don't know what they are or if the print will survive it's first wash. Dye sub also requires temps around 400F.


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

lben said:


> Dye sub requires 100% polyester fabric to work. I have heard that there a couple of other fabrics that accept dye sub ink, but I don't know what they are or if the print will survive it's first wash. Dye sub also requires temps around 400F.


Thanks! I will try to contact costal business supplies to see if they can be of any help with the other fabrics. Cheer bows do not get washed, so that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You will need a printer and press that is large enough to make your bows which it sounds like is 32". You can not double press on smaller presses and have it look professional.

You are correct in cheerleading and dance is going quickily into dye sub. Our head streamstress has a company that makes custom dance/cheer apparel in which we print for her. Spandex/lycra prints great. Have to watch temps as some of it is a bit more sensitive than others.

You may want to consider outsourcing the printing and doing the sewing in-house until you can justify the expense of wide format printer/press.


----------



## ddante (Aug 2, 2011)

piabows27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not in the t-shirt industry, I am actually in the cheerleading industry and i make cheerleading bows. The new big trend in allstar cheerleading is subliminated cheer uniforms (pictures attached)
> 
> ...


For that kind of product and if you want color consistency you definitely need professional equipment, be careful that there are a bunch of liar vendors.
after more than 20yrs on sublation I think that I learned some.
These are the basic steps:
1 printer at least 40" wide 
2 inks, there are only 2 max 3 reliable brands
3 media Paper, this is a big problem to resolve, many factors are involve.
4 reliable heat press, I would say only 2 max 3 brands, definitely "no made in china", 
remember that you need a press who give you colors uniformity and consistency piece by pieces, from the morning to the afternoon, day by day.

Using the same media and equipment used form you product can do also soccer, footbal, cycling even banner and other items.

It's not difficult but you need to make a good research for sub-paper and ink profiles in particular.

I don't know what is your actual equipment, may you have some printer that you can convert using bulk and sublimation ink, not desktop printers of course.

Good luck with your project
(sorry for my English, I'm not US native)


----------

